# Captain George A. Thompson info please



## WestCoastsailing (Oct 5, 2009)

I am looking for any info on retired Captain George A. Thompson who alledgedly had a seizure and fell overboard on the P&O liner SS Canberra while enroute to Hawaii in March, 1971.

I am specifically looking for info from people who knew him or worked with him and any witnesses or written accounts to the incident on the SS Canberra.

George Thompson first served on the three-masted barque "Gulfstream" between 1906 and 1910. He served in the Royal Navy as a lieutenant during the first world war. He spent 30 years with the CPR before retiring in 1957. He brought out the Princess Marguerite, Princess Patricia and three other CP vessels from the United Kingdom during his term

He was a lieutenant commander with the Royal Canadian Navy during the second world war, posted to Esquimalt and other points on the west coast.

He retired to Oak Bay municipality of Victoria on Vancouver Island in British Columbia, Canada.

Thank you.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer. Bound to be someone aboard can point you in the right direction


----------



## WestCoastsailing (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you billyboy. I have always had a fascination with ships since I was young so it only makes sense that I would come here for info.

And to add to my post above. I learned he alledgedly fell from the SS Canberra's promenade deck and fell overboard.


----------

